# Yamaha R-N301 Network failure



## sjb (Sep 15, 2021)

After many years of service my R-N301 now fails to initialise its MAC address. When connected to a network the device will acquire an IP address, but its MAC address is reported as 00:00:00:00:00:00.

Service menu N1-2 shows "MAC AD CHK:NG" - unwritten. 

I can't find any information on how to rectify this - whether there's a procedure to re-write the address or whether a replacement network board is required. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MarcoAmara (Sep 18, 2021)

Error Indications On The Front Display - Yamaha R-N301 Owner's Manual [Page 48]


Yamaha R-N301 Manual Online: Error Indications On The Front Display. Cause Access to the PC is denied. There is a problem with the signal path from the network to the unit. The speaker cables short circuit. Access from the outside of the region for Pandora service. There are no...




www.manualslib.com




Use the link above to see if you can find useful information.


----------

